# Good first physical interaction?



## birdpool (Mar 15, 2016)

https://youtu.be/IL5CRF9jvdE

There was a bit before this that I didn't catch on camera where Wade was licking Kiwi's beak, and a bit after as well where he wanted to go back and did some more beak tasting???? 

What is with the beak tasting?

Since it's been 10 years since owning birds, we never had more than one in case it "bonded with the other bird and not you" which looking back on it WOW THAT'S TERRIBLE.

So basically..... how is this for a first physical interaction? No one is being outright hostile so that's good but as far as bird to bird interaction goes I may be a bit of a dunce.

(Wade is the lutino, kiwi is the white, and piper is the grey! I really hope that link works, I'm on mobile rn)


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is a single fid, so I don't have a lot of experience with first meetings, but it looked like everyone was happy.  

I'm also not sure what the beak licking was all about, but Joey loves to lick my fingers (and walls, and his toys, and everything else). Maybe Wade was just showing some love?


----------



## birdpool (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm really glad my boyfriend and I weren't reading them entirely wrong - he's never had birds before so he kind of defers to me for what's happening. 

I'll try to get the tasting on camera next time, it's so weird! 

And as I type, kiwi is serenading Wade from across the room. I have high hopes for the future of this tiny flock!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

omg, that was hysterical! :lol: They're so cute and silly. The fact that they were all singing and nobody was hissing is really quite positive. It looks like Kiwi is rather taken with Wade, at any rate. The licking thing...who knows. Birds explore with their beaks and tongues, so it may just have been that.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwwww that's too sweet! I don't think they could've acted any better for a first interaction haha!


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL:lol: That was actually really funny! I think that was a perfect first time interaction

~Skye


----------



## birdpool (Mar 15, 2016)

i'm so happy with these boys!

i showed the video to my coworker and she's over the moon happy that they're seeming to work out so far. she said she was holding her breath all weekend, expecting us to tell her it wouldn't work out. she really loves these birds and i feel terrible that she has to give them up but i'm glad she's so happy with where they are (and it doesn't hurt that i am constantly updating her on their antics)

their fully official meeting will be sometime in the future, when the office/bird play room (an entirely neutral territory to all three of them) is set up. I have plans for an awesome birdy playgym that i'll have to share when I get a few sketches done !


----------

